# Person aufblähen



## simong (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab eine Frage an euch... und zwar würde ich gerne ein Foto von einer Person so verändern, als würde diese zb schwanger sein bzw. so verändern bis ich als Ergebnis eine Verformung wie bei den telering Männern aus der Werbung habe(falls diese Werbung jemand kennt- Speck muss weg)!

Hat da jemand eine Idee wie ich das machen könnte?

Wäre echt froh über einen Tipp von Euch!

danke im Voraus! lg


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Kannst du noch ein paar Sachen liefern?

-Beispielbilder
-das Bild mit dem du das machen willst
-Verwendungszweck (für eine Hochhauswerbung oder um die Mutter zu ärgern)

So können wir dir besser helfen und deinen Arbeitsaufwand gering halten...und unseren auch.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Ein Ansatzpunkt bzw. ein Werkzeug, welches Du Dir genauer anschauen solltest,
ist das Vorwärts-Krümmen-Werkzeug im Verflüssigen-Dialog.
Damit kann man schon mal erste ansatzweise gute Ergebnisse erzielen, wobei je nach
 gewünschtem Aufwand natürlich auch andere Werkzeuge zum Einsatz kommen sollten.

Zeig uns doch mal Dein Ausgangsbild - vielleicht kann man anschließend mehr dazu schreiben.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## simong (3. Januar 2008)

OK - anbei die Grafik, soll nur für eine Spass-Aktion sein... also mit einfachen Werkzeugen!

Danke Euch für die schnellen Antworten!

lg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Januar 2008)

Das sollte tatsächlich mit dem angesprochenen Vorwärts-Krümmen-Werkzeug
einfach von der Hand gehen.

Anbei ein schnelles Beispiel: (auf die Grafik klicken, um den Effekt zu sehen)

Grüße


----------



## simong (3. Januar 2008)

WOW - herzlichen Dank für die schnelle und seeehr gute Visualisierung! wie macht man so schnell eine so gute grafik? *g*

danke nochmals - jetzt muss ich nur mehr rausfinden wo ich dieses Werkzeug in der englischen Version finde 

danke nochmals, lg


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Januar 2008)

Bittschön. 
Nach Klick auf "Verflüssigen" öffnet sich ein neues Fenster, 
bei dem man dann die gewünschten Änderungen vornehmen kann.


----------



## janoc (3. Januar 2008)

Bitte ich hab einen Schaden, ich erkenne zwischen den beiden geposteten Joker-Clowns keinen Unterschied ...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Januar 2008)

Klick mal auf das zweite Thumbnail (18:04 Uhr) drauf.


----------



## Mahzuni (3. Januar 2008)

Tipp 1: immer erst lesen 
Tipp 2: ein klick und schon sieht man eine wunderbare Animation wie sie häufig in TV Werbung gezeigt wird.. vor allem wenns darum geht irgendwelche Sportgeräte zu verkaufen  natürlich läuft die Animation dann andersrum ab =)

Gruß


----------



## janoc (3. Januar 2008)

Oha, Firefox zeigt mir die Animation nicht an. Vielen Dank für die Aufklärung!


----------



## Hackmax (7. Januar 2008)

Hey also mein Firefox (v 2.0.0.9) zeigt die Animation wunderbar an...


----------

